# The 14 Maltese Rescues - Atlanta Area



## gibbert

An SM member posted a thread a couple of days ago about an Atlanta Area breeder that had fallen ill and made the decision to surrender her 14 Maltese to Small Dog Rescue & Humane Society, a rescue org some friends of mine work with. Their org brings adoptable dogs to the Petco across the street from me every Saturday. And after seeing the Malt cuties on their Petfinder pages, I wanted to go and have a look at them in person. Despite having arrived with Tchelsi and Tatumn (in their stroller) fairly early in the day, ALL were adopted except 2!! :chili: 
The last 2 available were *Danielle Steele & Erica Jong*. OMG!!!! These babies are SO very sweet-faced and just out-of-this-world adorable!! I got to hold them both and they are complete cuddlebugs! And they are SO teeny compared to my Ts! Danielle is 5 lbs, Erica is 4 lbs. And even with all the excitement going on inside the store, neither of the girls was shaking or nervous. 

I also got to see the last boy that had been adopted, as his new daddy was still hanging out and gathering supplies for his little fluffnugget! I don't know which one he was (his new name is Eco), but he was a doll-baby also! He was all cuddled into his daddy's chest like he had been his family forever - and the daddy was beaming, he was so happy and proud. :wub: 

As sweet as the girls look in their photos, the pix still do not do them justice. It was torture leaving little Erica there ... I wanted to bring her home so badly, I fell head over heels in love! *SIGH* <span style="font-family:Arial">*According to their website, the 2 girls are still available as of today*. Gosh, I wish someone I know would bring these girls home! They are both so special!! Here is the URL:

<a href="http://www.smalldoghumane.org/" target="_blank">Small Dog Rescue and Human Society
</a>
Here are the photos I took on Saturday ...

Danielle:
</span>[attachment=45642:danielle.JPG] [attachment=45643:danielle_1.JPG]

Erica:
[attachment=45645:erica_1.JPG] [attachment=45646:erica_2.JPG]

[attachment=45647:erica.JPG]

And the photo the organization took of Erica:
[attachment=45644:Erica_Jong.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom

Such pretty girls. I hope they find wonderful forever homes!


----------



## Morkie4

Oh, I am sure that they will be adopted.......they are such cuties. Who could resist those sweet looks! :wub:


----------



## gibbert

If I were to see Erica again in person, I would definitely be bringing her home!

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Dec 22 2008, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691281


> Oh, I am sure that they will be adopted.......they are such cuties. Who could resist those sweet looks! :wub:[/B]


----------



## nikkivong

heidi, maybe you should go see her again... *hint hint* :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltilover

Bless their hearts. I can't believe no one has adopted them. Scrolling through the dogs available for adoption with that rescue, there are an awful lot of little ones. But I've seen that Atlanta is a tougher area for adopting out dogs, even small ones. Here in Columbus the toy breeds get adopted very quickly. I'll pass that link along to a couple of Maltese friends in that area.


----------



## Tcarnagie

I sure hope they find great homes soon...they are too adorable.


----------

